# Army Painting Challenge - Entries September 2013



## humakt

Here are Septembers entries. I would also like to further congratulate infernal caretaker for his award winning army.


Asmodus 









Barnster 









Dragblud da scrunka 









emissaryofdark 









GrimzagGorwazza 









iamtheeviltwin 









infernalcaretaker 









iraqiel 









Jacobite 









Khorne's Fist 









Mossy Toes 









Nordicus 









Relisa 









Ring Master "Honka" 









Septok


----------

